# Help match this texture



## PMSL (May 21, 2019)

Any ideas on how to match this texture


----------



## jburnson (Nov 23, 2017)

I would try putting mud on the edge of a knife, laying down strips back and forth like the pattern, then coming back and knocking it down. It looks like it was applied with a trowel or knife, not rolled or brushed or bagged on (there does not appear to be mud between the textured areas), then knocked down. Looks like they tried to make it look like trees .


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*301 Moved Permanently*

301 Moved Permanently More info...


----------

